# An exciting moment



## Lilly Davidson (Jul 25, 2012)

I just sent off my first short story to a publication. It was quite a big step for me as I have never had the confidence before. I just wanted to say that on here! 
I have a long way to go, I know that. But now it feels real.


----------



## KarlR (Jul 29, 2012)

Congratulations Lilly, and well done!  I look forward to hearing about the result....

Keep writing and keep submitting!


----------



## Edward G (Jul 29, 2012)

Congratulations. I hope I get a chance to read it some time. Kudos. :applause:


----------



## Lilly Davidson (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks Karl, no idea yet if I might be lucky enough to be published.


----------



## David B. Ramirez (Jul 30, 2012)

Good luck Lilly! Is it just the one publication, or will you submit to others? Do you have your next project in mind yet?

I've never tried submitting short stories. What's the turnaround on response time for those? It's really, really long for unsolicited, un-agented novels (1-4 months+), so I was wondering how different the experience is for short stories.


----------



## Lilly Davidson (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi David 
I am just a beginner at all this but I understand that for the publication I have submitted to, it is up to 10 weeks. It is just a quarterly general fiction subscribed little magazine. I have bought the 'Writers' & Artists' Yearbook 2012' and am just seeing how to use it. It is full of useful information. I made sure to send a short cover letter and a cover sheet with all my contact information on it. 

I have various other ideas but nothing concrete as yet.


----------



## Morkonan (Jul 31, 2012)

Lilly Davidson said:


> I just sent off my first short story to a publication. It was quite a big step for me as I have never had the confidence before. I just wanted to say that on here!
> I have a long way to go, I know that. But now it feels real.



Congratulations! You've got your first "date!"

I wish you the best of luck and I'll be ready to cheer for you when you get that acceptance letter. If, however, you don't get one, don't worry. You have passed the first doorway, successfully. You've made your first submission and that's the first step any author must take.

So, congrats! Remember this day, it'll never come again.


----------



## Lilly Davidson (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks Morkonan, 
how sweet of you. Have you submitted work and have you had success so far? I hope you have.


----------



## Morkonan (Jul 31, 2012)

Lilly Davidson said:


> Thanks Morkonan,
> how sweet of you. Have you submitted work and have you had success so far? I hope you have.



My success is boundless! Then, I wake up...

I have yet to have submitted work for payment or pleasure, but I still count a few successes, nonetheless. I'm still working up to my "Big Day." Hopefully, I can post a thread just like yours, when that day comes!


----------



## alanmt (Jul 31, 2012)

Congrats, Lilly!


----------



## Lilly Davidson (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh Morkonan, 
Just go for it, submit something! You never know what happens. Take a chance.


----------



## Lilly Davidson (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi Alanmt

thanks but no idea if they will like it. It's just nice hoping.


----------



## WriterJohnB (Jul 31, 2012)

Lilly,

That's a major hurdle. Many writers just can't handle the chance of rejection. If you do get rejected, don't let it bother you. The key to success is to re-submit immediately.

When I began submitting, years ago, I made the mistake of going after the MAJOR sci/fi mags and got nothing but rejections. I submitted to smaller mags and the acceptances started rolling in. I've since concentrated on novels, but now I've got a short bookshelf in my study with magazines and anthologies containing my stories and poems. It never paid much, but it did a great deal to boost my confidence.

Don't forget anthologies, they sometimes pay better than magazines. Here's links to the two sources I use to see what's available for submission.
https://duotrope.com Ralan.com - Home Page

Good luck,

JohnB


----------



## Lilly Davidson (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi JohnB

That is great advice and a very useful link. I registered on Duotrope a few months back but to be honest, I have no idea how to use it! Anthologies are a great idea to approach.


----------



## Loulou (Aug 1, 2012)

Good, good luck to you Lilly!  Fortune favours the brave, and all that.


----------



## Bilston Blue (Aug 1, 2012)

Congratulations, Lilly. You're right; it is a big step for the novice writer. I wish you all the best with the story and for your future submissions.


----------



## movieman (Aug 2, 2012)

David B. Ramirez said:


> I've never tried submitting short stories. What's the turnaround on response time for those? It's really, really long for unsolicited, un-agented novels (1-4 months+), so I was wondering how different the experience is for short stories.



Depends entirely on who you send it to. My experience with pro-level SF magazines is anything from 2 days to 2 months for a rejection... could be significantly longer if they accept it.

Oh, and an established writer with lots of books in print posted on their blog a while back about receiving a rejection letter for a novel they sent to a publisher two years before, so four months is not really, really long .


----------

